# PS1 games that take advantage of both analog sticks, and L3/R3?



## daxtsu (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anyone know of any old PS1 games that use both analog sticks, and the L3/R3 buttons? I'm making a mod for WiiSX over in the Wii section and I need a game that fulfills these conditions so I can test if my code is correct.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 22, 2014)

Ape Escape.


----------



## daxtsu (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check it out.

Edit: I ended up using Ace Combat 3 as my test game; it supports both analog sticks and L3/R3 as well. It also has completely customisable controls, kind of surprising for a PS1 game.


----------

